
Graham's number - niyazpk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham%27s_Number
======
pbhjpbhj
Interesting, I found <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knuth%27s_up-
arrow_notation> to be more interesting though as extending addition-
multiplication-exponentiation-... wasn't something I'd really looked at
before.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Same subject, more "folksy" write-up, no comment, more entertaining.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1321659>

